# Adjusting temperature in ECM technika 3



## Erwino (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi all,

I have an ECM Technika III. Wonderfull machine but I'm having some trouble getting excellent espresso shots. Right now I'm dosing 20 grams grounded coffee, after about 27 seconds I have 45 milliliters and a nice crema. This is all nice and well, but the taste of the coffee is a bit flat with some strong acids and also poignant bitters. In the espresso bar I buy the beans, it has more body, subtler tastes and more fruit.

Long story short, I suspect the brewing temperature might be off, maybe in the low 80's. Does anybody know how I can adjust the temperature?

Also, the pressure seems to be high at 12 bars. I'd like it to bo more around 9, but it seems I need more technical capability to be able to adjust that. But if someone has a tip, I'd be gratefull.

Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Erwino said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an ECM Technika III. Wonderfull machine but I'm having some trouble getting excellent espresso shots. Right now I'm dosing 20 grams grounded coffee, after about 27 seconds I have 45 milliliters and a nice crema. This is all nice and well, but the taste of the coffee is a bit flat with some strong acids and also poignant bitters. In the espresso bar I buy the beans, it has more body, subtler tastes and more fruit.
> 
> ...


 Has this always happened

How old is the machine

Is the water hard in your area

vibe pump not rotary?

Case off photo the internals so the place to adjust brew pressure can be indicated to you.

What is the steam pressure

What exactly makes you suspect the brewing temperature is too low.

In case you don't get time to answer these questions I reviewed the Mechanika which should be technically very similar here

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/ECMMechanikacloserlookv1.pdf


----------



## Erwino (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi

I got this machine second hand, so I don't really know if this has always been the case. The machine is 4 years old, recently descaled and serviced 6 months ago. I live in Amsterdam so the water is fairly hard. Vibration pump.

There's 1.4/1.5 pressure inside (is that the same as stream pressure?)

I'll post some pics. It looks somewhat like your description, so thanks! I'll look into it.

I think it might me temperature because dosing is the same I used to use in other machines, 27 seconds seems about right for about 45 mils of espresso. The taste is not burnt or really dark, which makes me think temperature might be low. Also, when pooring water in a heated cup, the thermometer indicates around 82 celcius (but to be fair it's not a really quick thermometer so I don't really trust the accuracy).

Hope this helps


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Steam pressure is fine, even slightly high, so that's not causing low temperature. The 82 in a cup measured by a thermometer is a perfectly normal, reading as the water cools very fast once it leaves the group. I am old so the very, very, fecking very small image is hard for me to see, but I believe the component I indicated will be your brew pressure adjustment. Outer cylinder old, inner section use spanner to turn anticlockwise to reduce brew pressure.









As for descaled, unless you did it assume it's not been done properly and descale it again. Are you flushing the machine to bring the temperature down before the shot and are you warming it up for at least 30 or 40 minutes before pulling shots?


----------



## Erwino (Aug 1, 2019)

Sorry man, something clearly went wrong while uploading. Here's a bigger picture, the component you indicated is in the center. I managed to tweak the inner cylinder counter clockwise and am now testing it. I'll let you know how things turned out. Also I adjusted the pressure of the boiler slightly.

Usually I'll let it heat for 20-30 minutes, so maybe there's also room for improvement there. And I might need to do some cooling flushing. All in all a lot to work with. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Erwino (Aug 1, 2019)

Oh this is great! Brewing pressure according to the gauge is down to about 9,5. Boiler pressure 1.1. I'll let it heat up some more and will start making shots. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Erwino (Aug 1, 2019)

There is a slight drop of water on the OPV after pulling a shot. I checked and the is not almost at the end of the screw (I can do at least two full 360 turns). I'm not really sure if this is a problem. I tried using some very thin tape on the screw (the same way you would use for gass stove) to see if this helps. Will continue tomorrow. But things are looking good! I have more control on my shots now.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

That expansion valve screw is a very long way out.....more than usual? Just make sure you are measuring the brew pressure cold and don't have the expansion of water on heating affecting the results. Boiler pressure on those should be around 1.3 bar.

P.S. Use a portafilter pressure gauge in case the one on your machine is not reading right.


----------

